# My first Muley!



## Texhntr1022 (Jul 27, 2009)

Been trying to drop the string on a muley for 3 years now and finally got a chance to do it. Took this cull buck outta the herd on 09/23/09 @ 5:30 pm in Sheridan Co. Nebraska.


----------



## Grizzly1 (Dec 12, 2008)

Congrats, now your addicted! Lotta good meat there!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

very cool,congrats


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

2cool. Great 1st muley.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Those horns look a little funky but the rest of him is first class. Congrats on you first. Hope it is not the last.


----------



## Fin "N" Tonic (Aug 27, 2008)

Great Muley! I had a chance at my first one last year in Alberta that was pushing 180+ B/C. Drew back and my peep sight busted. Had to watch the darn thing run up the hill away from me. I was totally sick. Anyway congrats on the fine animal!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

He doesn't look like a cull to me, congrats on a fine muley. It took me three years to get my first one (only one) as well. Good job!


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Hey bud that's a great buck, cull or not. 

If you need help with any more "cull's" just give me a holler. I would love to get a cull like that.


----------



## Texhntr1022 (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks for the comments..... btw I was hooked b4 this one, it only got worse!


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

Nice buck Brian! Looks like Troy put you in the right stand! LOL


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

1st???

Dude, that might be the Mulie of your lifetime!!

Good job!!


----------



## bobby n (Jul 31, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

Congrats, good job!


----------



## Texhntr1022 (Jul 27, 2009)

No I put up that stand..... come to think of it I've put up all of the stands.


----------



## Marsh Rat (Mar 15, 2006)

Sweet...


----------



## FrankL (Dec 7, 2004)

Congrats, gotta love those Ne. mulies.


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Wow, great buck! congrats.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

That is a heck of a nice Muley string or cartridge. Congrats!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Cull??? Where can I get a cull like that..awesome deer man.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

A fine Trophy there, Congrat's!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Very cool! Congratulations!

TH


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Absolutely beautiful.........I love them mulies.
Congrats on a fine trophy.....


----------



## vivaterlingua (Oct 8, 2009)

My grandparents used to live on 40 acres in colorado and those mules were everywhere. Only thing is I never saw one that big! 
Very nice


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Very cool......congrats.....


----------

